# Best/most affordable ICD-10 training



## AMADDOX (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello,

I've been certified since 2004(awhile ago) and I'm really worried about the best and most affordable route to take in regards to ICD-10 preparation.  It's been a long time since I've had any anatomy training, so I'm thinking I will take the AAPC webinar course to brush up on that for sure, but as far as the actual ICD-10 training, I'm not sure where to start.  I don't know if it would be more beneficial to take the 15 minute webinars thru AAPC, or to just buy some ICD-10 principal and preparation books and study on my own.  I am self employed, therefore there isn't a lot of money for me to use on boot camps and such.  I want to get the most "bang for my buck", and yet still want to be prepared with all the knowledge I will need to pass the ICD-10 exam, as well as code my client charges correctly come 2013.  What have other people tried and what have they found the most beneficial and economic on a smaller budget?  There is so much training material out there to choose from, you could end up spending a fortune!!  Help!!!

Thanks 
Ashlie


----------



## rthames052006 (Jul 3, 2011)

*The AMA*

It's almost that time of year again and I wanted to share what I saw pertaining to CPT Changes 2012 and an I-10 Workshop.

Registration is now open to attend the AMA's popular CPT Changes Workshops! Get the insider's view to the process, rationale and application for numerous changes to CPT 2012 direct for the source of CPT.

Register now and save up to $100 with early bird registration specials- visit www.ama-assn.org/go/cptchangesworkshops or call 800-621-8335 to learn more and register today


----------



## Alicia Scott (Jul 9, 2011)

*ICD-10 Prep*

Word just went out from Reed Pew, CEO of AAPC and he suggested:
_ICD-10 is a big change, but for coders without responsibility over ICD-10 implementation, it will not take years to prepare. 16-24 hours of training may be all that is necessary. At AAPC, we want to help you learn all you need, but not at more money and time than is necessary. 

For more information, free resources, and help with any of the above, please visit the ICD-10 section of our website.
_

As an Coding Instructor I use the Carol Buck books and they have ICD-10 codes in them so that the student can get familiar with what they look like. In my opinion, focus on the A&P and wait to see what the AAPC posts to do next.


----------



## tpontillo (Jul 11, 2011)

There are two sites with free training:

http://www.codapedia.com/

http://apps.who.int/classifications/apps/icd/icd10training/

Hope this helps


----------

